# iDevice problem solving and assistance - Offered



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello you lot :wave:

So I run a small local company in the UK specialising in iPhone, iPad and iPod repairs. We work on iOS firware issues, jailbreaking (grey area, but will not assist in breaking any laws I'm afraid!), hardware issues, cydia issues, springboard issues, name it, we cater for it!

I'm obviously an avid member of TSF so I am offering my services to the community for free. I will of course do my best to help out where I can.

I won't be posting links to any of our websites, as that's not what's on offer here. So if you have any questions, or need any support, drop a post in and we'll do our best to help!

Cheers, Crit.


----------



## lsteven47 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dear Crit,

I thank you for your offer, in advance of utilizing your services. I have a few things I need to tweak on my iPhone but am in the process of leaving town for a few days, and will be back in touch, when I get back. (I just wanted you to know that somebody is very interested in your assistance and appreciates your generosity!)

Take care,
Stevie


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Stevie,

Drop me a message when you're back and we'll see what we can do!

Cheers, Crit.


----------

